# April FET buddies wanted



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

We are having our 2nd medicated FET cycle in April (ET w/b 4th April).  Would love to have some cycle buddies.  Had our first ICSI August last year and first FET in Novemeber last year.  Both BFN.  Fingers crossed it works this time!


----------



## Willow72 (Jul 17, 2009)

Fingers very definitely crossed for you  .  Hope we can be cycle buddies.

Just had my Chat & Plan - we are starting our FET cycle in April too (having to wait until then, as the clinic messed up the appointment dates!).  This will be our first one.  I've had one abandoned cycle pre egg collection due to OHSS and another one abandoned post egg collection for the same reason.


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Willow72,  I look forward to cycling together.  Good luck with your cycle.  

I have started taking buserelin last week and my baseline scan is 24th March.


----------



## Jules2013 (Feb 24, 2011)

ladies, mind if I join you?

I'm starting buserelin this Sunday (aargh!) and being scanned 22nd March to see whether I'm ready to go on to oestrogen patches in preparation for ET. FET will hopefully be round about 2nd or 3rd week of April. 

As you can see from my sig I'm being a surrogate for some very good friends of mine, and I really hope I can help them fulfil their dreams of being parents.  Their embies have been in quarantine for 6 months (required with surrogacy) but that's finished now so we're ready to go! 

Sorry to hear about your disappointments so far *Mrs IVF * & *Willow72* - hope this is "your time" this time! 

Anyone else at Hammersmith btw?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am due to start my 2nd FET this month, hopefully downregging with Prostap middle to the end of March with the ET in April.  We were due to start this round last month but due to a family emergency we weren't able to start.  So fingers crossed that this month there won't be any unforseen spanners thrown into the mix!!

Good luck to you all, hopefully we'll all have some good news in April


----------



## Jules2013 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Ruthybee  

Hope you don't have any more delays, and that it's second time lucky for you!  

xxx


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi JSEA and Ruthybee,

Welcome - looking forward to cycling with you both!

JSEA, what an amazing thing you are doing for your friends - fingers crossed!

Ruthybee here's hoping third time lucky!

AFM: So far no symptoms on the buserelin and feeling positive!
xx


----------



## Jules2013 (Feb 24, 2011)

Good to hear you've got no probs with the buserelin MrsIVF - I've heard it can cause headaches and bad moods (DH would say I'm moody anyway so he won't notice any difference!   )

I start it the day after tomorrow!  

Scary but exciting too!! Hope the time goes quickly till ET for all of us!   

Does everyone know how many embies they're having put back?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi JSEA,

We'll be having one embie put back this time.  Hopefully, we'll have no issues with the thawing prcoess, the last one thawed fine.

For my frsh IVF cycle I used Buserelin to top up the Prostap that I'd used for downregging and it was fine.  I had no symptoms either    

Ruthybee


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you all had a good weekend.  

JSEA - we are having our last two frosties put back.  Hope the buserelin's going okay.  

xx


----------



## Jules2013 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi ladies  

Ruthybee we're having one put back also.  Clinic doesn't want me to risk having a multiple pregnancy due to me being over 40.      I wouldn't mind though!  Anyway I suppose it's up to the parents, not me! 

Ooooh, MrsIVF, you might have twins!  Go you!    I've got a scan the same week as you to see if I'm sufficiently "suppressed" (sounds funny doesn't it  ) to start the oestrogen. 

Well I've had my first 2 buserelin injections and fingers crossed  all seems OK so far!  DH put his head round the door when he came home tonight and said warily "Still feeling OK...?" - think he thought I was going to be really miserable by now because of it    and would take it out on him   As if!!!   

 to you all!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Ladies,  

can i please join you, im due to start my FET on my next af which is due in 20 days eeeeeeeeeeeeeek.  Im not DR, im just poppin 4 tablets of progynova from day 2. Then I start on the cyclogest.

Im gonna be a bit of a pain on this cycle I can tell, Im already nervous, my last 2 fresh goes have resulted in BFP's but unfortuantely bio chem's. pooh sticks   


Anyho have 3 blasts on ice a 3ba, 3bc and a early blast all day 5. Anyone had any success with these grade embies??

Im just       this FET is the one for all of us, spring is such a good time to go.

Im trying to be really postive about this go, I had my son from a FET 3 years ago, they have to be tough little embies if they survive the thaw and I also think as your not pumping all the meds into yourself your bodys not as stressed.

Gonna enjoy getting to know you lovely ladies


 

Hayley xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sprout Diddy (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello there everyone I hope you are all well?

Can I join your gang too??..... We are hoping to go through a natural FET cycle beginning of April..... I think my transfer should
take place about the 11th/12th.

We have 4 frozen blasts 3 x 5 day 4BB,3BA,3BA and 1 x 6 day 4BB.

Age is not on my side I am afraid so I have absolutlely everything crossed for this cycle ... i just want to get started now!!

Here's wishing us all the very best of luck and a lovely BFP for all

Looking forward to being cycle buddies with you all

xxxxxx


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Sprout Diddy.

Wow what fantastic blasts you have in the deep freeze, can we please swap?   

Hayley xxxx


----------



## Jules2013 (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to *Hayley1980* & *Sprout Diddy*!! 

*Hayley * fingers crossed  it's 3rd time lucky for you. I agree, Spring is nearly here and everything always seems so much more positive when the sun shines doesn't it! 

*Sprout Diddy * Sounds as if your FET may be the same week as ours, if my D/R goes according to plan! Can't believe it's only next month! We've been waiting for so long to get to this stage and now it's nearly here! 
And don't worry - you're not as old as me!! 

 to everyone!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Welcome Hayley and Sprout Diddy looking forward to cycling together    Impressed  you know the details of your frosties.  My clinic has told me I have 2 good 3 day frosties, probably a good thing I don't know any more details as I would end up over analysing it! 
Good luck to you both this time around.  

AFM: nearly two weeks into the buserelin and having a lot of bloating - not sure if its the period pain, IBS or the buserelin itself!   just another 2 weeks until the down reg scan and then all systems go!  Still feeling positive and strangely quite enjoying it this time around!

xx


----------



## Jules2013 (Feb 24, 2011)

*MrsIVF* Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit under the weather but glad you're keeping a good PMA! 

I woke up feeling a bit icky this morning but not sure whether it's the buserelin or just something I ate  So I'm having a nice lazy day and taking it easy - well it's a good excuse isn't it! 

Hi to *Willow,  ruthbee*, *sprout diddy * * & hayley  Hope you are all keeping well.

xxx*


----------



## Willow72 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello! Just posting a quick hello to you all. Glad to be in your company. We've got an appointment with our consultant tomorrow. Hopefully there will be no more delays and we'll get some kind of plan of action. It is weird knowing our potential family is sitting in a little glass straw somewhere. It's late, but I am nervous and can't sleep!


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Willow,

Good luck today with your appointment.  Sending you lots of    

I agree it is  strange about the frosties sitting in straws in a freezer.  My embryologist told me that she was singing to the radio in the lab when they concieved,  If we do make a baby it will be strange telling them that story when their older! 

Hope everyone else is good 

take care xx


----------



## Jules2013 (Feb 24, 2011)

Willow do let us know how your appointment goes.  

AFM I feel a lot better today so I'm going to get back to the gym   and make up for lost time yesterday!  Want to be fit and healthy for when I get those embie/s on board!!


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi JSEA,  glad you're feeling better. 

Just a quick question -when i injected the buserelin this morning it was red for over an hour afterwards (more so than in past)  anybody else had that?  I'm probably just being a hyperchondriac 
x


----------



## Jules2013 (Feb 24, 2011)

MrsIVF Don't worry I've read on this website a few times that people have had swollen red patches round the injection place for an hour or two afterwards, and sometimes it itches too.  So I think it's OK.


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for that JSEA!

Hope everyone else is doing well!  sending     to you all.
xx


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

Nothing to really report waiting for AF to arrive then I can wake my snow babies up.


DH phoned me at lunch to say he has to go to china in April for a couple of weeks, so I might be testing on my own and having ET all on my Todd, how awful, I'm so   but i don't want to put it off another month, so it looks like ill be cycling on my own    Would be lovely to wake him up in the middle of the night with great news.

hope you ladies are all well.

Hayley

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jules2013 (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh poor you Hayley ... never mind you've still got us!  

Mrs IVF how are the injections now?  Did the redness settle down?


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Hayley, bad timing of your husbands work! we will be with you every step of the way  

AFM:  redness has settled down but did give myself a massive bruise the other day, now a very becoming shade of purple and the size of a 50p!  DH been lovely and has offered to do the injections for me instead! 

   to you all
xx


----------



## Sol (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi I'm starting my first FET on natural cycle   I'm waiting for a scan on day 9 and hopefully I will have embryo transfer about 3.04 (magic date  )


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Sol,

Welcome and good luck with your cycle.  Wishing you lots of    

xx


----------



## Jules2013 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sol !

 with the scan! 

My FET might be a week or so after yours if (fingers crossed ) all goes according to plan.

xxxx


----------



## nilu (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Mrs Ivf,
Thanks for the invite. I am also starting FET in April. good luck to us all.


----------



## nilu (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi all,
I am glad to have join you all too and thanks to MrsIVF for suggesting this thread. I dont even know the grading of my 2 frosties. Just wishing you all the best of luck. They are still deciding whether to give me buserelin injection or the nasal spray version. I am not sure which is better.
Hugs to all.
Nilu


----------



## Sol (Feb 19, 2009)

I think injection is better then nasal spray. Nasal spray didn't work for me (as for my few friends too).


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Nilu,

Glad to see you on here! 

Hope everyone else is doing well.  What stage is everyone at now?

I have six days until my down reg scan, getting quite excited that I may be starting the other drugs in just over a weeks time. 

xx


----------



## Jules2013 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Nilu I'm doing injections not nasal spray - don't think I fancy the nose thing - it would probably make me sneeze.  

Mrs IVF Good luck with your scan on Thursday - fingers crossed you're ready to move on to the other drugs.   Hope your bruise has gone down btw!

AFM I am going for my scan tomorrow to check whether I've down-regged sufficiently to go on to the next stage (oestrogen patches to prepare lining).    Got to get up at 4.30am   to catch the early train to London..!   Hope I don't fall asleep while they're doing the scan ...


----------



## Sol (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi everyone  I had scan today and I'm so confused because it's my day 9 and propably I was ovulated already   They are not so sure. I'm so shocked because it's never happend to me before so early  They said to start doing my ovulation tests as maybe it's not to late  I'm so upset because everything getting late as in last cycle fertility nurse put me on menopause accidentally   so they are not sure that my cycle came back to normal  I will discuss all this with my DH and maybe I will just give up FET in this cycle  We also trying buy the flat but as we are FTB banks made so many problems for us


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi everyone 

Sol-   to you -    that you have not ovulated yet.  Sounds like you have a lot going on at the moment.  we too are buying and selling houses at the moment.  maybe we are a bit mad to do this while trying to do the FET as well! 

JSEA, goodluck for tomorrows scan!     that you have down regged fully.  Let us know how you got on and hope the early start is not to painful!

Ruthybee - have you started downregging yet?  what is prostrap? is it like buserelin?

Willow72, hope you got your action plan are you doing a natural or medicated cycle?

Nilu - hope your consultant has decided on whether  you are having injections or nasal spray - when do you start your tx?

Hayley1980 and Sprout Diddy, hope your well.

AFM: having accupuncture tomorrow and and the big bruise is starting to fade.

   to you alll xx


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Hope your all keeping well and getting on well with your treatment whatever stage you are at.

I started Prostap yesterday, so the downregging now begins!!.  I have my 10 day scan booked in for next Tuesday, so all being well my lining will be thin enough to start Progynova then  

Prostap is a one off injection that is like Buserelin, you just haven't got to inject daily.  Its a lot less hassle and it does the same job.

Ruthybee


----------



## Sol (Feb 19, 2009)

Goodmorning everyone  I'm in better mood today. I consider all our options and I decided go for FET. I've been using the BBT method about 18mths now so I know my body quite well and I dont believe I've been ovulated already. Maybe I will be soon but not yet   all the factors in BBT showing I'm before ovulation   


MrsIVF - we definitely mad  but at least something keep me busy and I dont think about FET to much. I'm having accupuncture too  
JSEA - I'm waiting for good news from you   
Ruthybee - fingers crossed for your downregging


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Ya ladies,

Not much to report still waiting for AF to arrive, I'm really not sure if I should be cycling this month or not, heads everywhere   Really wanna get it ova and done with but I will be all on my todd, testing and transfer (Hub's in China on business) not sure if I'm that brave    I'm a tough old bird but am i that tough?        ? 

You make my mind up for me   


Sol - Glad your in a beta mood today chick, hope you ovulate soon?

Ruthybee- Hope the jabbings going OK?

Mrs IVF- hows it going? whens your scan? enjoy your accunpunture   

JSEA- how did scan go hun?


Hayley xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hyia,

Hayley1980 - Downregging is good so far, I've only had to do one jab and thats the lot for me.  I'll soon be popping the those little pills and be hoping that my lining gets nice and thick . Feeling okay so far, in the past I've very rarely had any crazy side effects, thankfully, so am hoping this time is the same.  Hope you've made your mind up abour cycling, I understand your dilemma, good luck.

MrsIVF - good luck with your scan on Thursday and hope that the acupuncture is going well.

JSEA - hows things going?

Sending everyone   

Ruthybee


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Just wondering if i could also join you's? I am due to start my FET in April hopefully. This will be my first FET so not quite sure what is involved i have two snow babies, not sure what grade, i think a 7 and 8 but i dont understand the grades of embryo's yet.  Cant wait to get started! I have had one cycle of ivf which ended in BFN  .

Hope all you ladies are doing well.

Thank you.


----------



## Sol (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi everyone. My ovulation test became positive spin but its only day 11 of my cycle what it's worry me  Maybe I just panicking. We are waiting for FET so long and now I'm afraid that something will go wrong. I will phone to hospital I they should scan me 2morow. I'm not sure when I  should start my progesterone pessaries  Help with my concerns needed    and it's my first day at work after 11 days off


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Hi Hollygla82, welcome and good luck with your cycle    

Sol - hope the hospital will be able to give you some answers today   

Ruthybee - glad the downregging is going well!

Hayley1980 - its a hard decision to make but sure what ever you choose will be the right one 

JSEA - how was your scan?

AFM: had a lovely relaxing accupuncture session yesterday (first time since my last FET cycle).  After a month of downregging looking forward to moving on (hopefully) to building up my lining.


  to you all
xx


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks MrsIVF.   When do you go for your scan?

Hope everyone else is feeling ok. 

I'm still waiting to hear back from my fertility centre, hope its soon, as im loosing patience lol x


----------



## Jules2013 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi all & thanks for asking how I'm getting on. 

_*Mrs IVF * _  Fingers crossed  for the scan & hope you can move on to the next stage! Glad you are finding the acupuncture relaxing! 

_*Ruthybee * _  The prostap sounds a lot less hassle than buserelin!  with your scan next Tuesday!

*Sol* Try not to worry  - hope the hospital can answer your concerns.

_*Hayley 1980 * _  Hope you come to a decision soon. We're all here to (electronically) support you anyway!

_*Hollygla82*_ Welcome! Hope you have better luck this time.

AFM Scan showed I am down regged!  so it's on to the oestrogen now! Further scan a week on Friday to see if I'm ready for ET!!  That's quick!! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Sol (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi everyone   Unfortunately they don't scan me again   they send all my records to Bridge Centre and I have to phone them today to set everything. I have so many concerns but they just said that everything will be OK and good luck.


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Well Ive decided to go for it, Ive gotten all my meds now.  Just waiting for AF to arrive should be next Thursday but Ive just had a M/C on my last ICSi so I'm not sure whether my body will go back into a 28 day cycle.  I feel more positive now Ive made the decision.


Sorry no personals, wanna go grab a cup-pa before I pick little man up from school.

Catch up with you ladies later. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

JSEA - well done on the down regging!  for the next one!

Sol - good luck with getting it all sorted at the bridge centre  

Hayley1980 - glad you have decided to go for it, so sorry to hear about the m/c and   it works this time around.

AFM: had my down reg scan this morning.  I have down regged but unfortunately have a cyst in my uterus.  Had to do a pregnancy test at the hospital to check that it was not a pregnancy so had about an hour of fingernail biting while waiting for the coffee to go through my system and have a pee thinking that just maybe we were pregnant - sadly not 
So now I have to stop the buserelin, wait for my period, have another scan to check that the cyst has gone and then on day 2 take the oestrogen and continue with the FET.  If the cyst is still there then the consultant will make a decision at that point.    So now praying period comes in the next 3 weeks or will be going back to clinic to have a scan to see what is going on.  Completely not what we expected as on previous cycles my uterus has been textbook down reg!   what a bummer!


   to you all 

xx


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies can I join you all?.. 

I am having FET Natural cycle and will be having transfer next Wednesday the 30th March. I have 3 frosties so just praying that one defrosts.. 

Hope everyone is doing okay. Finding natural cycle really strange but nice in a way just out of control.. 

Be nice to have your support along the way and maybe I can offer some advice to you once I have had the treatment.

Love to all
Luce


----------



## dippymoo86 (May 26, 2010)

Hi everyone
I will be starting our first FET in april. Will be taking provera then starting on progynova until scan says otherwise. We had our first lot of IVF in june 2010 which resulted in a m/c at 5 weeks. We have 4 frozen embies at Care Nottingham all are pretty good grades, so just keeping our fingers crossed that this time we will get a good result!
Been TTC for 5 years now
M/c 2006 at 6 weeks
M/c feb 2010 at 10weeks
m/c june 2010 5 weeks


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Ladies

lucemazza- Good luck for wednesday, and would really appreciate some advice after your treatment. How are you feeling? it is brill that you have 3 frosties and i will keep my fingers crosses for you.

Dippymoo86- Also hoping that you get a good result, sorry to hear about your m/c's, you deserve some good news.

MrsIVF- So sorry to hear about the cyst, i hope your period shows soon, as i know how hard it is to wait about when you just want to get things going. 

Hayley1980- Sorry to hear about your m/c. But well done for making the decision to go for it. Good luck with everything.  

JSEA- Wow that is quick!! Good luck for your scan next week. 


Ruthybee- Good luck for scan on tuesday.


AFM: Still waiting for letter    x x


----------



## Sol (Feb 19, 2009)

lucemazza We have transfer on Wensday too  I have 5 frosties and we will take 2.


----------



## Jules2013 (Feb 24, 2011)

Just popping in to say hi

_Hayley 1980 _ Glad you've made a decision. Good for you! 

_MrsIVF_  so sorry about the delay. Hope the cyst disappears  & you can get on with things.

Welcome to _lucemazza_ & _dippymoo_!

_Hollygla82 _ Any danger of that letter showing up yet? Could you ring them to give them a nudge? 

Hi to everyone else on this lovely sunny day!  Let's hope summer's nearly here!


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

hi Ladies,

Its getting a busy thread this!!!


JSEA - congrats on D/R, it will go really quick now, how many snow babies do you have on ice?

Sol - good luck for transfer on Wednesday, hope the beans snuggle in tight

Dippmoo- sorry to hear about you m/c its so painful, lets   that this go takes away all the pain and give you your miracle.

Mrs Ivf -I'm so sorry to hear about your cyst, how frustrating,   AF arrive so you can get the ball rolling,

Hollygla_ sorry you had a BFN welcome to this thread, pray letter arrives soon

AFM  still waiting for AF to arrive even though shes not due to next week, now Ive made the decision to go for it i just wanna get started.  Am absolutely petrified, I'm ususally really excited but as my last 2 have ended in m/c Ive had the wind knocked out of my sails a bit

Is anyone doing a blast transfer?

hayley x

What fantastic wheather the sun has kissed my cheeks today!


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi ladies

JSEA- Cant wait for the summer nights! One week to go for your scan, bet you counting down the days?

Hayley1980- Not sure if i will be doing a blast transfer, my embryo's were frozen on day 3, so not sure what this means? are you doing a blast transfer?

Sol- Good luck for wed  

Does anyone take any vits? if so which ones?

Hope everyone has a lurrrvly weekend. x


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Weather here has been fab all week, daffs are all out it and it feels like spring or dare I say summer that is on its way, lets hope that the last week of March doesn't have any horrible weather to throw at us before April arrives  

Hayley1980 - I'm having one 5 day blast put back in a couple of weeks all being well.  We had a total of 7 blasts and have used 2 already.

Hollygla82 - I'm just taking Pregncare multi vitamins.  My clinic hasn't specified anything extra to go with the folic acid, I just thought it was better to get a full compliment of vitamins.

Feeling a bit rubbish today, think its a reaction from Prostap.  I've used it twice before and never had any side effects, am hoping that a good nights sleep and some fresh air gardening tomorrow might help get rid of my headache and stomach ache 
.

Hope everyone who is downregging is feeling ok and I hope your AF arrives soon Mrs IVF   , the waiting is the hardest part.

Ruthybee


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Can I join you lovely ladies?? 

I'm currently on Day 1 of medicated FET (not DRegging though) 
We only have the one frostie, it is a blasto so hopefully will be our lucky one!! 

x x x Sparklez x x


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Sun is still shining and weather is fab - yesterday was hotter than Rome and Ibiza apparently!

Welcome Sparklez, Lucemazza and Dippymoo86, sending you lots of    with your cycles.

Lucemazza and Sol - goodluck with your ET's on wednesday  


Dippymoo86 - so sorry to hear about your m/c's     it works out for you this time.

Hollygla, hope your letter arrives soon.  I am taking pregnacare conception and omega 3 fish oil.

hayley1980 -  Glad  you have made the decision .  that AF arrives soon!  we are having a 3day transfer as only two frosties left.

Ruthybee - hope your feeling a bit better and that the gardening has helped!

AFM: Now I have stoped the buserelin I am getting hot flushes, hopes this means AF will be on the way soon and I can move on to the oestogen

Hope everyone else is okay  and having a great weekend!

  to you all

xx


----------



## dippymoo86 (May 26, 2010)

Thank you all for the welcome! SEnding lots of   your way fingers crossed for everyone!
kay x


----------



## Sol (Feb 19, 2009)

Just quick pop in. Bridge Centre set up my FET on Thu 31 March at 2pm  I'm just praying for successful thawing


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi ladies

Sol- Good luck for Thur  

MrsIVF- I am also taking pregnacare, just you read so much about different vit's that you dont know whats best to take. Has AF arrived yet? hope it has. 

Sparklez- Welcome! I also hope your blasto is your lucky one!

Ruthybee- Hope your feeling better? 

Hi to everyone else. x


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hiya,

I'm feeling much better now, a bit of pottering in the garden Sat and then a bike ride on Sun has helped massively, so did the sunshine and laughs with DH and friends  .

Got the 10 day scan tomorrow, keeping our fingers crossed that its good news and I can start the Progynova tomorrow  .

Sol - good luck for Thurs  .

Hope everyone else is ok 

Ruthybee


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Good luck Ruthybee.  

Holly x


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Ruthybee,  good luck with the scan today   glad that you are feeling better.

Sol - good  luck for thursday  

Hope everyone else is okay.  

AFM: still getting the hot flushes and no AF yet...

xx


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Thought I should give you an update on todays scan.  Well it didin't go quite as planned, my left ovary had 5 follices on it so they have asked me to go back in 2 weeks for another scan.  Where we go from there is anyones guess!!  .

Feel very fustrated that this has happened, guess we just have to trust the doctors  .

Hope everyones ok.

Ruthybee


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Ruthybee, sorry to hear about your scan result  , I know how frustrating it is when it doesn't go to plan.  Are they keeping you down regginng?   for two weeks time.

Hope everyone else is okay. 

  to you all.
xx


----------



## Jules2013 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi everyone 

Hayley1980  Yes we are doing blast transfers (well hopefully anyway!) My friends that I am hoping to carry the baby for have 12 embies on ice  so the clinic will thaw 4 at a time and use the best one, and hopefully re-freeze any others that they can. Well I hope they can re-freeze them anyway, as it would be a terrible waste to just dispose of them.

Hollygla82 I'm taking Pregnacare too ... quite chunky aren't they! I have to split it in 2 and swallow the 2 bits separately. What a wimp! 

Ruthybee  Sorry your scan didn't go as you were hoping ...  for the next one anyway.

MrsIVF  Hope the hot flushes settle down & AF comes soon!

Sol  for ET tomorrow!! You will soon be on the dreaded  !!

Welcome to Sparlez and  to anyone I've missed!


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

*HI everyone,*

you'll have to bare with me as I'm still trying to read through everyones stories and get up to date with where everyone is! ! 

Ruthybee - Sorry to hear about your set back, but like you say you just have to to go by what the docs tell you - they know wats best and what will give you the ultimate success!

MrsIVF - I'm suffering with a few hotg flushes this time round, I never had them last time when on meds... not good but hopefully they will stop soon! 

Sol - Massive       for your thaw and FET tomorw - be sure to let us know how it goes! x

Hayley - I only have one frostie, which was frozen as a blasto - so  that it thaws well and is our lucky little one!! x x x How are you getting on?? x

*AFM:-* currently on day 6 of cycle, started my prednisilone tabs today. Been feeling a bit fuzzy headed since starting progynova on friday - hoping will ease off soon. Have scan on day 12 (tuesday) and then see whats what from then on!! x x


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hiya everyone

Sparklez- Good luck for tue. Nd hope the fuzzy head stops soon. I have all of this to look forward to lol 

JSEA- I didint realise that you were going through this for someone else. I think it is such a lovely thing you are doing, there should be more people out there like you! I wish you and your friends the best of luck. 

Ruthybee- Also sorry to hear about your scan result. Hope you are feeling a lil better. 

MrsIVF- Has AF shown up yet? 

Still no letter for me, im going to give it till monday then give them a ring as im starting to worry i have been forgoten about  

Hi to everyone else. Holly x


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Lucemazza & Sol - How did your transfers go? 

Holly x


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Lucemazza and Sol, hope your ET went well!  sending you both lots of    

Sparklez, hope the fuzzy head has eased off. 

Hollygla - hope you get your letter soon, but sure they will be able to help you if you phone them up.  

Hope that everyone else is okay - it does feel a bit like a waiting game!  

AFM, still getting the hot flushes and no AF as yet, i have another 2 weeks to wait for it before the clinic will interveen. it's funny that i really want this period to come after a few years of hating it when my period does arrive!  

  to you all
xx


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Morning ladies, what a wet miserable one it is here today..

Just thought let you know had ET yesterday all 3 defrosted so they put the best two back don't think the quality was great but they were all day 6 blasts though so fingers crossed that one or two may stick..

Sparklez - hows the fuzzy head?.. stupid question but are you drinking lots?

Mrs Ivf any sign of a/f yet?..

Hayley - Hope your OK you are being very brave starting again its tough after m/c. My icsi in Jan ended in M/C at 6 weeks but like you needed to just pick myself up and try again. I must say on a natural cycle its a lot less stressful. The only drugs I've had is the cyclogest. 

Holly - have you rung the clinic yet?.. not going to hurt to give them a quick ring and will put your mind at rest.

Sol - hope your transfer went okay. 

Sorry if I have missed anyone but thinking of you all as you are on this roller coaster ride. Anyone tried the Zita west Cd's I got mine on Monday and found it quite helpful even if just makes me lie down for a bit.

Love to all
Luce


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi,

Just a quick note to say congratulations on being PUPO Lucemazza!   Sending you lots of 

  to you all.

xx


----------



## Sol (Feb 19, 2009)

Goodmorning Ladies  Thank you all for  and still asking for more. I had FET yesterday 2 blasts defrosted (so we have still 3 frosties) and they expand very well. Now just  but I think I will test little bit earlier  I'm just hoping that they will stick...

Welcome Sparklez and Dippymoo86    
*Hollygla82* I'm taking Pregnacare with Omega 3 and calcium with magnesium.
*Ruthybee* sorry for not so good news  but they know what they doing so on the end you will see BFP   

Sorry if I missed anyone  Send you all lots


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

morning ladies, thank you all for your supportive and kind words. I'm sure everything will work out in the end, we just don't know what they will suggest in 2 weeks, as i am still down regging. We'll just have to be patient and wait and see. Good luck to those of you that are PUPO, am keeping my fingers crossed for you. Ruthybee


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick not to say  on being PUPO Sol and sending you lots of 

  to you all.

xx


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi everyone.

Sol & luce- Thats great news! Congrats on being PUPO. Take it easy ladies. x

Ruthybee- They say good things come to those that wait!  

How is everyone else doing? 

Holly x


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

*Hi everyone.*

*Lucemazze -* well done on being PUPO ! ! !  Hope you are feeling ok and the beginning of your 2ww is going ok?   My head is feeling a bit better now, I am drinking lots, but think I perhaps need to drink more because I'm on steroids too... x x

*Sol -* congrats to you too on being PUPO!!! hope you are getting on ok? and that your 2ww will spped by!!   x x

*Hi everyone else - sorry but I'm still getting used to everyone!! * 

AFM... Still taking the meds!! Head is feeling a bit better now, so I imagine my bodies getting used them now and also think my acupuncture helped alot too. Feeling quite tired even though I'm sleeping well - I'm just putting everything down to the medication?!?! x x x


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Good Afternoon Ladies,

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend 

Sparklez,  hope you're feeling less tired, glad the accupuncture is helping!  I fell asleep after my las session! 

Hollygla82, any news from the clinc yet?

Sol and Lucemazza, hope your enjoying being pupo and it's all going well 

Is anyone else about to have ET?

AFM: still having the hot flushes but no AF...

Hope everyone else who I have not mentioned is okay 

  to you all,

xx


----------



## Sol (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello Ladies   Hope that everyone had lovely weekend.
Sparklez how yours PUPO going
I'm trying enjoying my PUPO but sometimes I have good feelings and sometimes bad  I think to pop in  for acupuncture tomorrow.


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello  Ladies - thanks for all the kind words -  

I am having a little bit of a stressful TWW - my little man has chicken pox.. he came out with it yesterday but My Mum has him Mondays for me - she kept him overnight so I could work today too then take just 1 day off so I am off the rest of the week.. Do you think I should ring clinic?.. obviously cannot do much but wasnt sure. Advice be received gratefully.. 

Sorry for all about me post..  How is everyone doing?.. weather miserable here today doesnt help to lift the mood. Sol hows your TWW going?.. Ive been listening to Zita west CD and acupunture too but sleep isnt great at the moment.

Luce


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

LUCE - I would maybe just ring your clinic for some advice ( if you havent already?) they would be the best ones to advise you? Have you had chicken pox before?? I think that reduces the chances of you getting it again - but I'm no expert.. Hope he soon gets better bless him..  

Hope everyone is doing ok at what stages you are all at??

AFM.. had day 12 scan today and lining was 6.9mm, but looking good they said. They've put Progynova tabs up to 8mg per day and gotta go back thurs for  another scan (day 14) and we're looking at FET for next week probably tues/weds/thurs time...  x x x


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Sol, hope you had a relaxing accupuncture 

Lucemazza, sorry to hear that your little one has chickenpox, hope he's feeling better.  If you did phone the clinic I hope they were able to put your mind at ease.  

Sparklez, that's good news about your lining and very exciting the ET is getting closer!  Sending you lots of   

Hope everyone else is okay and enjoying the good weather we are having again! 

   to you all,
xx


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks guys little man is fine - full of beans as usual just covered in spots and a little scratchy. Phoned clinic all okay as I have had it so one less thing to worry about.

2 More sleeps to go getting nervous now.. 

Sparklez hope you are feeling okay - lining looks ready for ET nearly.. 

Mrs IVF has AF arrived yet?.. 

Everyone else hope things going smoothly and you are enjoying the sunshine.. least I have picked a good week for having to stay at home.

Luce


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Lucemazza,  can't believe you only have two more sleeps till OTD! Sending you lots of    

AF has not arrived yet.  The hot flushes are decreasing which is  a good thing.  I have been having a lot of cramps over the last two weeks but nothing else.  If it still hasn't arrived by end of next week then the clinic will be scanning me to find out what is going on.  Hey ho.

Lovely sunny day again so will do some more gardening.  Hi to everyone else  

xx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Sol + Luce - hope your not going too    on your 2ww ? ? ?      

MrsIVF - your stil awaiting AF How late is she?? Must be driving you nuts!! x x

AFM - went for further scan this mornig and linid up to 7.1mm now, so have to start on Utrogestan tomorw and am booked in for FET on Weds 13th !!!!!! 
I'm really dreading the phonecall to let us know if thawed ok ... cos it didnt on our first FET and I'm    for this little frostie... Cant face the fact that could all be a waste of time!!

.....FINGERS CROSSED PLEASE....


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Another lovely weekend! 

Sparklez, that's really exciting that you are onto the next stage with ET on Wednesday! Sending you lots of   

Lucemazza and Sol, how is pupo going? I guess OTD will be soon. ^fingers crossed^ for you both.

JSEA, how's it all going? are you PUPO yet?

Ruthybee, hope the down regging is going well and sending you lots of   for you scan.

Hollygla82, have you started your treetment yet?

Willow72, Hayley1980, sproutdiddy, nilu and dippymoo, hope you are all well, where are you on your journeys? 

sending you all lots of   
xx


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello ladies.

Welcome to all the new people hope your doing well and enjoying Sunshine.

Well it was a BFP for us this time, very shocked but excited too. Just pray they like there new home and decide to stay after what happened last time.

Anyway FET does work. So everyone else testing today or in next few days good luck.. 

Love
Luce


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow congratulations luce!!   you really have given me hope. So happy for you. x

Mrs IVF- I have still not started any treatment yet  , think i may have to join May/June cycle buddies thread. Has AF arrived yet? Im loving this weather! x

Sparklez- Good luck for transfer Wed. Let us know how it goes. x

How is everyone else?

Holly


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Congratulations Luce! ^congrats!^   The first BFP of the thread! sending you lots of 

Holly, sorry that you have not started your treatment yet, as they say, all good things come to those who wait (but waiting can be a bit pants)  

lots of     to you all.
xx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi everyone. 

Luce - Massive congrats on your BFP!! Thats fab News!! Like Holly says you have given me hope too! (if I get that far!?!) Really pleased for you, you take it wasy and try to remain calm!!   x x x

Hollygla82 - Sorry to hear that you are having to wait around, that is really  .
you can still keep us posted on this thread though, doesnt mean we'll turf you out into the May/June thread!!  ..really hope things move along for you.. I hate waiting too! x x x

MrsIVF - Has AF arrived yet?? How have you been feeling? x x x

*AFM....* Beginning to get very nervous about weds now.. I'm just  that our little frostie is the one that will make it through for us now.... x x x x


----------



## Jules2013 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi everyone - sorry I haven't been around for a few days - Easter hols!! Kids home from school ...  

*Hollygla* Thanks for your kind words. Sorry you're playing the waiting game at the mo - but as Sparlez says, don't leave us! Still be good to have you on here! 

*Sol* - when is your OTD? Hope everything is going well?

*Sparlez *  Same thing happened to me - first lining scan was 6.8, second one was a lot better, 7.96 to be precise!  for tomorrow! Come on Sparlez's embie - you can do it!! 

*Mrs IVF* Thanks for thinking of me. Any sign of AF yet? - if not when is your scan?

*Lucemazz*  on  !! Gives us all hope for FETs!!

*AFM* well ET is either tomorrow or Friday!! Can't believe it is finally here, after all these weeks of waiting and jabbing and patches ... and other things!  Clinic will decide tomorrow in consultation with my friends (whose embies they are) whether to go for ET tomorrow or wait for blast stage on Friday. Ooh so excited!!!

Lots of   for us all!!


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

JSEA - Hi, Thank you for willing our little embie along - really appreciate yours and everyones wishes!! All the waiting and medications seems endless doesnt it and then before you know it you've got round to ET! - it kinda creeps up on you doesnt it!! lots of luck and sticky vibes to you x x x x

Hope everyone is doing well??

*AFM...* Clinic just called me to let me know that I'm booked in theatre for 3.30 tommorw, and that they will call us before 1pm tomorw to let us know how our little mebi thawed.. 
           ​


----------



## Jules2013 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Sparklez! (Just realised I spelt your name wrong in the previous post   - sorry!)

 for you for 3.30 tomorrow!!!


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Sparklez, good luck tomorrow, sending you lots of , very exciting time!

JSEA, Good luck too with your transfer either tomorrow or Friday, sending you lots of  too! Your friends must be very excited!

AFM: still no AF.  I have to call the clinic on Thursday for a scan if it hasn't arrived by then.  All a bit frustrating but at least I will get a clearer idea of what is going on down there!  Thank you everyone for asking after me, I'll let you know what happens!

Lots of     to everyone!

xx


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hiya ladies

Sparklez- Really good luck for 2moro.   sending you sticky vibes, just without the icon as not sure where to find it lol. 

MrsIVF- Sorry to hear that AF has not showed up! Hope it does before Thur but if not good luck for your scan, your in the best hands. 

JSEA- Good luck to you and your friends. It is a really exciting time,  also sending your friend sticky vibes. 

Received my letter with date of appointment today which is the 3rd of May, soooo happy  

Hi to everyone else

Holly x


----------



## honeybaby (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone 

Please may I join you lovley ladies  i feel a bit of a gatecrasher sorry   


I am CD10  just had  scan  today  and lining is 6.5 so scanning again Fri doing natural FET cycle with 3 frosties having a little snooze 2    waiting for a comfy tummy to snuggle in.

Got my ovulation kits ready - pineapple and brazil nuts are being consumed as we speak xx

Lots of love to everyone


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Holly, glad your letter has finally arrived!   Exciting to know its all happening soon!

Honeybaby,  Welcome to thread!   Sending you lots of     that your lining keeps thickening ready for the frosties to snuggle in.

Sparklez and JSEA  for you both.  

 and    to everyone else.

xx


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I've been so quiet the last few weeks, its all been a bit hectic here!!!

Congrats Luce on your BFP, hope your keeping well  

Hi Honeybaby, hope your lining continues to grow in prep for your frosties   

We have finally had some good news today   , we can start on Progynova today  !!!. All being well the ET will be around the 29th April.  Not getting my hopes up, trying to keep my feet well and truely on the ground for the next set of scans  .

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Ruthybee


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Sorry no personals, will do in future but i haven't been on for ages and need to read back!

Well Ive just come back from the clinic, had a scan, linings 8.5mm, I have Et next Thursday so i need to take cyclogest from Sunday 4 times a day, currently doing progynova 2 orally AM, 2 front door PM.  Good news is that DH will be here all the way through 2ww, has postponed his china trip and we are going to be on holiday when we test, not sure if thats good or bad but at least hubby can help me with my manic 3 year old and be there to wipe my tears if it bad news.  Sorry to be so negative but I'm not very positive as Ive had 2 m/c in the last 5 months on really good embies these arnt so good! but hey ho you neva know!

I saw a video today that Ive forwarded to some of my friends about the journey of ttc, watch it, it explains why we make excuses to mix with friends and family that can procreate so easily. I wanted to give my mum some explanation to my cancellations to her get toggethers and i wanted them to walk in my shoes for a while, I'm sick and tired of people saying, "relax it will happen, your so young, have you tried this" etc.  I'm not sure about everyone else but i alway make excuses to christenings, children's birthday parties, announcement's, baby showers, get to gethers etc...  Its not a act of selfish ness it a act of self preservation. Goggle hopesandtears and watch the video. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE have some tissues with you.

be on later ladies with some personals.

I     that this is gonna be an amazing thread with lot of well wanted BFPs, WHOoP, WHOOP!!!!!!!!!!

Hayley


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

sorry its tearsandhope, the empty arms video xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

hi everyone,

*MrsIVF *- hope AF arrives for you before thur but it if doesnt and you have a scan they might be able to give you a better idea of whats going on? best of luck to you 

*Holly *- yippee!! SO glad you got a date to look forward to, you must so pleased! x x

*Honeybaby* - you are more than welcome- lovely to hear from you! I only joined this thread a week or so ago and these lovely ladies definitely make you feel very welcome! x x x

*Ruthybee *- thats great to hear - things are moving along for you now! x x

*Hayley *- your lining sounds good.. sending you all the luck for you ET date.. Looking at your dig I can see you have had a time of it- you just MUST be due some good luck!!   

*AFM....*    * well I am VERY pleased to say that I am..... PUPO*   

Thawing went really well, they told us that our little blasto re-expanded well and went back to it's original pre-freeze state which is fab news!! Their tv wasnt working in their theatre, to show us the embie on screen so they'd acually took a microscope photo for us to keep.. It is the best picture!!! So clear - really chufed with it! so... *OTD on 26th APril ! !*


----------



## honeybaby (Apr 2, 2009)

Mrs IVF Thanks for the welcome  

*Hayley* I'll share some of my positives with you but it sounds like you are doing really well nice lining for embies xxx My first IVF was with grade 3 embies and DD is 1yr old now xxxx

*Sparklez* Omg that's fab news so so pleased for you it made me well up. Enjoy being PUPO   

*Ruthybee* Thanks hun it looks like we will be having ET around same time I am hoping to ov early because of the Easter breaks just hope clinic is going to be open


----------



## honeybaby (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry about the large font xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi HOneybaby,

Thanks for that! thats made me more positive, really do need to get some more PMA can i borrow your's lol I will return it!

I love the large font!


----------



## Sol (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello Ladies  
I had bad feelings about my 2ww    last week and  so  it is   for us again. What was really strange for me  that I even didn't cry as I usually do  We have still 3  blasts   but no money to go for it. Maybe we will try again Sept/Oct  


Hayley1980 I hate when someone saying to me "just relax, it will happen". My mum phoned me yesterday with new ideas what we should try. On the end I stopped listen to her and I just said "OK I will do that because of you moaning to me". Honestly I don't even know what it is   


lucemazza    I'm so happy go you
sparklez Congrats being PUPO    send you lots


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

*SOL =* massive    for you.. I'm so sorry you didnt get the result we all hope for. Life is so mean sometimes... Try to keep your chin up and smile... ( easier said than done I know!) 
I do think that us ladies sometimes get a "feeling" during the latter end of our 2ww's about whether it's worked or not - I remember on our first cycle I just knew it hadnt worked... it must be an early moterly instinct or soemthing... not that that makes the neg resut any easier to deal with...


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Ruthybee, fab news that you can start on the progynova and the next stage!  what a relief   Heres wishing you lots of    for the next stage.

Hayley, congrats on  your lining!  Looking good!   Wishing you lots of    and .  Glad that you hubby will be with you for ET and OTD.    I have seen that video hopes and tears and sent it around my family, I don't know how many times I have watched it but it always makes me cry!  When I first saw it, it made me realise that despite this being a very personal journey there are lots of others out there who do know what we are going through and have had a baby despite the odds!  That gives me lots of hope!  

Sparklez, congratulations on being PUPO!   sending you lots of   Thats amazing that they were able to give you a photo, very special!

Sol, really sorry that you got a BFN      It is always so disapointing.  We are here for you.

AFM: spoke to a nurse at the clinic who has told me that I need to have my period before anything else can happen.  She is speaking to the consultant today who will decide what to do next so hopefully should find out by tomorrow at the latest.  

Sending everyone lots of    

xx


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi everyone

Sol- So sorry to hear your sad news  .  I know it will be very hard to move on, but hope you can eventually. I hope you can try again Sept/Oct. x

Honeybaby- Good luck for your scan 2moro. 

Ruthybee- Thats fab news. Nice to hear from you. Hope next scans go well. 

Sparklez- Congrats on being PUPO. Ah wow, bet the picture is great and its also something you can keep. Sending you lots of sticky vibes and hoping your little blasto snuggles in tight.  

MrsIVF- How is things with you at the mo? x

Hayley- I have not had a chance to watch the vid yet, but i will do. x

Holly


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

MrsIVF- Sorry to hear that things are moving slowly . Is there any way they can bring a bleed on? x


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Holly,  not sure, that's what the consultant is having a think about, will find out tomorrow and let you know! xx


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Afternoon Ladies,

Wow this thread getting busy - had to get pen and paper to keep track with everyone. Sad of Me I know but I am a little tired today.. 

Mrs IVF - Hope the consultant can come up with a brainwave and get things moving for you.. 

Honeybaby - Lining looks good already fingers crossed all goes well for you with Scan and defrost. 

Sol - So sorry to hear your sad news I hope you will stay positive and maybe go again in October. Mum's always think they know best, but when it comes to IVF unless you have been through the journey its not always easy to be helpful.. I got so annoyed keep having to explain it to my Mum I told her to get on GOOGLE..  ( I was high on the drugs at time).. 

Sparklez CONGRATS on being PUPO.. 

Hayley thank you for the video tip I will definitely have a look when I get home from work, with tissue box handy..

Ruthybee - Goodluck with everything try keep positive. Have you tried the Zita west Cd's?. I brought it and listened a few times. Don't know if works but least made me lie down for half hour. 

Anyone else I have missed I hope you are doing okay...

AFM - I am fine just really tired I have scan date booked for the 28th so a bit nervous. 

Sorry if short and sweet but at work today - just wanted to let everyone know been thinking of you.

Luce


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Luce,  glad that everything is going well, sounds like your embies are snuggling in well if they are making you tired.    Will be   , and sending you lots of     for you scan on the 28th.

AFM: I have been given a prescription to induce a period.  I take the drugs for a week and then a couple of days after finishing them my period should start.  The clinic will scan me at that point and then all being well I will start the oestrogen part of the FET.  I feel a bit happier that I am now doing something positive towards making this FET happen.  I'm hoping that there will be no more hiccups along the way.

Hope everyone else is well and sending lots of    to you all.

xx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

*Mrs IVF* - brilliant news that you'v e got things moving along now. I'm sure that you've had all your difficulties at the beginning of your TX and the rest will be plain sailing!  x x

*Luce* - A wait for a 1st scan is worse than the 2ww itself.. It really drives you  , try to keep your mind occupied and relax.. it'll be the 28th before you know it! x x

*  and  to Holly, Hayley, Sol and everyone else x x x*

*AFM..* not much to report from the beginning of my 2ww.. apart from it seems to be going extremely slowly.. I have learnt from previous Tx's NOT to symptom-spot, but as I'm sure everyone knows this is virtually impossible!! I am symptom-spotting (  trying not to!  ) but I'm keeping thoughts to myself as I think I drive my poor DH mad otherwise!! x x x x


----------



## Stacy82 (Apr 15, 2011)

all

Im new to this site and I have just had my first FET 12/04/11 (natural cycle) so am in the middle of the  

Just looking for some buddies, who can share their experiences of a FET.

Thanxs in advance and  all x x x x


----------



## dippymoo86 (May 26, 2010)

Hi everyone! sorry not been around for a while, works been mad! Also in training for race for life which is a good distraction! Still no Af so have not started meds yet   this thread is so busy now, so i do apologies if i dont give you a shout out.

Sol - sorry about your BFN chick try to keep your chin up, fingers crossed you have another go on october 

Luce - congrats on your bfp good luck for your scan 

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi everyone. 

Stacy82 - WELCOME!! Hope your 2ww isnt driving you too  ! ! ! 
I had FET on 13th May so we similar timings? When is your OTD? (official test date)
sending you lots of    

Dippymoo - Hiya, nice to hear form you! Well done you for doing Race for Life - I was watching the marathon on tv today and I couldnt even run a mile I dont think so got high praise for all you runners however far you run.. Sorry to hear that old AF is causing you probs.. i'm sure she'll turn up soon so you can start your meds. 

*AFM...* not much to report - still taking all my meds as i'm told and hoping for the best. I have some quite positive moments sometimes, followed by more negative ones - I just dont know about this cycle - I'm trying to keep positive but then dont wanna get my hopes up for them to be dashed... This blo#dy lark really does send you doolally doesnt it!!!!


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend and enjoyed this fine spring weather   .

Sol - Sorry to hear about your BFN, good luck for your next round in Oct.

Luce - good luck for your scan  , I listened to the Zita West CD on my last FET cycle and had acupunture.  This time I'm just listening to Zita West as I've not got time for acupuncture, the only thing is that after about 5 mins of listening to the CD I'm fast asleep until it finishes then I wake up  .  Not sure if thats good or bad    

AFM:I've had a lovely weekend walking and gardening with my DH am startig to feel nice and relaxed.  the Progynova seems to have balanced out my hormones some what as I am nowhere near as snappy as I was a week ago  , which is very good.  Feeling very positive about this FET and life in general at the moment, gonna try and keep this PMA for the coming weeks  .  

Sending good luck vibes to everyone 
  
Ruthybee


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Ladies  

Stacy82, welcome aboard, hope youre 2ww not sending you too  .  Sending you lots of    and 

Dippymoo, wow, impressed that you are doing the race for life!   that AF shows soon.

Sparklez,  hope you are feeling a bit more positive.  When I was told that IVF is a rollercoaster ride, I wasn't prepared for the rainbow of emotions i'd experience!  The meds don't help with the emotions! 

Ruthybee,  glad to hear all's going well!  What's the secret to your PMA?

AFM:  On the fourth day of the prescription, my body is starting to feel a bit more normal although my DH has told me I have been quite grumpy 

Hope everyone else is doing well and sending lots of    

xx


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hiya,

I hope everyone's keeping well.  Can't quite believe how good the weather is leading up to the Easter weekend.

MrsIVF - I'm not too sure how I keep my PMA going, I do have some bad weeks though, when it feels nothing goes right .  But at the moment I feel pretty positive and thats to do with lots of good things that are happening around me (completely unrelated to FET/IVF), so I'm trying to draw my PMA from that.  Also, the sunshine, gardening and going out cycling/walking with DH in the fresh air seems to be helping somewhat.  

Welcome Stacey82, hope your 2ww is going ok, sending you some   

Sparklez, I understand how you feel about staying positive, hope your feeling better now  

AFM: Got a scan Friday, so hopefully that goes well and we will get our transfer date booked in.  Last time it was 17 days on Progynova, hoping it won't be that long this time.  But I am expecting it to be the 29th April for the transfer (there or thereabouts anyway)  

Keeping enjoying the weather   

Ruthybee


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi all ! ! 

how is everyong getting on ?? Hope you are all enjoying the sunny weather !! 

Is anyone testing soon? Or has anyone tested ?? 

Sending lots of Fairy Dust to us all x x x x x


----------



## Jules2013 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi everyone - sorry I've not been around for a few days - been following your posts though!  Thanks to *MrsIVF* and *Hollygla* for the good luck wishes!

*Sol* so sorry about your BFN 

Welcome to *honeybaby* & *Stacy82*!

Hi to *Ruthybee, Hayley, Lucemazza, dippymoo *  and anyone I've missed - how are you all doing?

AFM Well we had ET last Friday, 15th - and OTD is 26th!!  Getting a bit close now!!

*Sparklez* I see you have the same OTD as me! - even though you had ET 2 days before me (mine was a blast too) so I'm hoping my OTD isn't too early ... If it's -tive I won't know whether to believe it or not (certainly won't want to...) Wonder how they set these dates?! I suppose they know what they're doing! 

Lots of   to everyone!


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

JSEA - Hiya!! must just say what a wonderful thing you are doing for your friends    AMAZING!!  ... I'm a bit confused with OTD's after blasts tbh - our OTD is 13 days after transfer which we thought was early but like you say the docs know what they're on about so we just do what we are told dont we!! With a blastocyst they expectit to implant in first 24-48hrs after ET so I guess anything after 9 days would show eh?? 
----- STEP AWAY FROM THE PEESTICKS!!! lol  x x x x x x x x


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hiya everyone

Hope you all have had a lurrvly easter and enjoyed the sunshine.

JSEA & Sparklez- Goodluck for OTD! .  you get your BFPs. Only one more sleep to go, or has anyone tested early lol x

Ruthybee- Have you got ET date yet? x

MrsIVF- Good to hear you are feeling better, has af shown up yet? I have not been on this thread for a while so have falling behind a lil, sorry. x

Stacey- Have you had your OT yet? x

Hi Luce and dippymoo  x


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

hoep everyone is doing ok??

just wanted to update you .... 
..... although my OTD is tomomrw, and because DH has to go back to work tomomrw we were a little naughty and did a HPT this morning.....​*..........I'm very pleased to announce we have got our* ​still very nervous about it because of what happened last time - but am feeling very lucky and quite positive this time too.... x x x​


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Congrats Sparklez on your BFP!!! , hope all goes well for you both  

My ET is all booked in for Friday 29th April (  that our frostie survives the thaw), looks like I'll be missing the Royal Wedding , then its onto the long 2ww, all being well. 

I hope everyone else is well and had a good Easter break.

Ruthybee


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone  

Hope you all had a lovely Easter weekend.

Sparklez, , fantastic news about your   

Ruthybee, good luck for the 29th.  Sending you lots of    and 

Holly, how's it going?  what stage are you at with your tx?

JSEA, sending you lots of      for your OTD.

 to everyone else.

AFM: still no AF (will it ever arrive?!) Also managed to catch a cold 

   to you all
xxx


----------



## honeybaby (Apr 2, 2009)

Sparklez was so chuffed for you when i logged on I have been watching your progress and have had fingers and toes crossed for you so so pleased  

Mrs IVF hope AF comes really soon  for you Mother Nature can be a real stinker sometimes....lots of AF vibes to you xxxxx

Ruthybee I will be watching the wedding and thinking of you. you wont be missing out, in a way you will be "lying back and thinking of england" but having a very special passenger moving in.xxxxxx

JSEA All the best for your test sending positive vibes your way xxx


Hollygla82  Hope you had a good easter and good luck for you app xxx 

Dippymoo I am very impressed race for life I will do one one day but need to get my butt in gear I struggle doing a quick dash round the supermarket so training is key for me .....xxx

Hope I have not missed anyone out xxxx

AFM Well Postive thinking (or acupunture) helped me to ovulate 4 days early so took me by surprise we went in on Sat and only one (grade 2/3) out of 3 frosties survived so that very special embie is snuggling in my tummy. Me and DH keep kissing the photo of the embie that they put in my tummy.  OTD is 5th May 
I am going to relax and let nature take over as the Dr has done their bit. Still popping a cyclogest every am and pm though.


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone,

What a beautiful day!   Can't believe that we are about to start another bank holiday weekend!

Honeybaby,  on being PUPO!  Hope you're enjoying your 2WW.  Sending you lots of  and    for the 5th May.

I have some good news, AF finally started late yesterday morning and I have just had a scan at the clinic and they have told me that the cystic area in my womb is no longer there!  Yippee!  So tomorrow I start the patches, progynova and aspirin with a scan booked in for the 6th May and ET for the start of the following week, all things going well!  Last FET we had my womb lining took a bit longer to thicken up so I hope that this time it all goes to plan, our little embies are waiting for us. This must be the longest FET cycle in history, I started taking the buserelin on the 25th February, two months ago!  No wonder I feel like I have been going a bit   this cycle!

Sorry for such a me post!

    to us all.
xxx


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi everyone

Sparlez- Congratulations on your BFP!!   So happy for you and your DH. x 

MrsIVF- Phew, finally af has started wo hoo, now things can get moving!!  . I   everything goes to plan for you now after everything you have been through.  x

Honeybaby- Congrats on being PUPO!!. Sending you lots and lots of sticky vibes. Goodluck for the 5th i   you get your BFP. x

Ruthybee- Goodluck for your ET on friday. Only two more sleeps and your snowbabies will be back where they belong.   x

JSEA- Hope you and your friends have had good news. x

Holly


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi ladies

How is everyone getting on? x

 and  , holly x


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, i'm 1 week into the terrible 2ww! I have no idea whether our blastie is doing what we want it to do. I've had the odd twinge, tug and pull and an occasional dull ache. We'll just have to wait and see, testing next week so we'll soon know, we're keeping our fingers crossed and trying to stay positive. Hows everyone else getting on? Ruthybee


----------



## honeybaby (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello and goodbye for now my lovely FET ladies its a BFN for us    

I wasnt in the right frme of mind this cycle as soon as only 1 embie survived the defrost I knew this was not going to be my time. 

Reading your stories I am happier that its a no for us this time and that others can have their positive news , my time will come and we wil be ready next time.

App booked for IVF ..... come on Honey lets get PMA, perspective and midset sorted this time.

Ladies thanks for sharing and caring 

Bye for now love and best wishes xxxxxxx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Massive hugs Honey - sad time - but great attitude!! best of luck on your next venture x x x x


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi everyone

Honeybaby- So sorry to hear about your BFN  ! Good luck with your next cycle of IVF, lots of  . Your time will come   x

Ruthybee- Sending you lots of sticky vibes, and   your blastie has snuggled in tight. When is your OTD? Not sure about symptoms, but have heard ladies with those symptoms getting there BFP's  .

 to everyone else, Holly x


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Honey, so sorry for your BFN     sending you lots of     for your next cycle of IVF, you have an amazing PMA 

Ruthybee,  congrats on being PUPO! ^fingers crossed^ for your OTD next week.

Hope everyone else is okay 

AFM: had my scan this morning and womb lining is nice and thick and doing what it's supposed to do so have transfer booked  next wedneday!  

  to you all 
xx


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi MrsIVF,   to hear that your lining is nice and thick for your for your snowbabies to snuggle into!  . Good luck for ET next wed. Bet you are excited now.   x


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Very excited!  Still taking it one step at a time but PMA right back up there!  How are you getting on?


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Hows everyone getting on?  My OTD is next Thursday, but I may test early as my DH has to go away for work, hoping its not too early.  But  that we get the result we want, trying to keep our . 

Honeybaby - sorry to hear about your BFN.  Sending you lots of    for your next cycle.

MrsIVF - I'm please that everything is looking good for you, will keep my fingers crossed for you next week  .

Hollygla82 - hows things going?  

Ruthybee


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Morning Ladies,

Ruthybee, just wanted to send you lots of  for your OTD.     get a BFP.

Is there anyone else left on this thread?!    Seem to have lost track of it all!

AFM: I have my transfer tomorrow, and suddenly feeling really nervous 

  to everyone,

xx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

*Hello ..... I'm still here !!!*  

I am still keeping a close eye on this thread and you ladies...

*Honeybaby* - so sorry to hear of your BFN - hope you are bearing up?? 

*Ruthybee -* Hiya, hope you are feeling ok? Not getting too nervous about your OTD?? Are you still thinking you maytest early??  

*MrsIVF -* GOOD LUCK FOR TOMOROW!!! I know how nerve racking it is - but you'll be fine!! 

*AFM...* still slowly going insane waiting for my first scan - only 13 sleeps to go!! No real symptoms so speak of - had slight nausea this morning ( for this first time) and have been bit light headed today too - but putting that down to the fact that my work place resembles a stuffy sauna!!! x x x x


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Our FET journey is over.  We had our last two embies thawed.  One did not survive the thaw at all (all cells destroyed), neither did the other technically, it went from 7 cells to 2 cells and had not divided any further in the lab.  We made the decision to have this one placed back in me but the likelihood of us getting a BFP is non-existent as far as the clinic is concerned.

Good luck to you all in your journeys.  IVF really is a rollercoaster and you never know what is going to happen,  you just have to believe it will work at some point.


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Well, we had our test today and we had the result confirmed as a BFN, so its all over for us   .  Felt positive about this round, but it obviously wasn't meant to be   .  Going to have a few months off now and enjoy the summer and recover from this cycle and all being well try again at the end of summer.

Mrsivf - sorry to hear about your embies.  Try not to loose hope, your embie may recover, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and send you plenty of   .

Good luck to everyone else, I hope you get you BFP's.

Ruthybee


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Ruthybee,  so sorry about your news  .  I'm glad that you have the summer to take stock of things and wishing lots of     for your next cycle.


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

*Hi everyone,*

*MRSIVF *- sorry to hear that your little embies didnt do so well in their thawing process... Like ruthybee says though dont give all hope.. now your little embie is back where it should be, snuggling down nicely in the warmth - having a growth spurt to catch back up again   

*Ruthybee *-  sorry to hear of your BFN  Hope you are doing ok?? Good idea to give yourselves a bit of time off tx and then start a fresh... take some "you-time" x x x x


----------



## Willow72 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I am so sorry to hear the news   .  I have been away from here for a while, as we weren't having a good time with our clinic and I got really stressed out, which affected my response to the meds and I just wasn't dealing with things very well.  I have been thinking about you all often though.  And congratulations to Sparklez  - fantastic news.

We had two embies put back on Wednesday, so just waiting now. Both had quite a bit of fragmentation, but were dividing as they should, so got to keep positive.

Lots of    and   to you all for your next steps.


----------



## MrsIVF (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Willow,

Sorry to hear that you have been having a tough time with your tx and clinic. IVF is tough at the best of times. .  Glad you have had your embies put back and sending you lots of  and     just to get to that stage is brilliant and I am sure the will keep on dividing as they snuggle in. 

We have decided we won't do another cycle till next year as cannot afford it. So for the next six months will just enjoy myself and try and get some kind of normal life back!  not sure if that is possible as IF is always in the back of my mind.   

Anyhow, sun is shining and it feels like summer is here. 

Thinking of you all and sending lots of   

xxx


----------

